# New to Songkhla



## Alastair_Miller (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there,

My name is Alastair and I have just moved to Songkhla City, where I am teaching English. I am keen to get in touch with some other expats to socialise! Please get in touch if you or anyone you know lives in Songkhla City and would like a new friend!


----------

